# caad 10 weight???



## kane

I'm thinking about getting a new road bike next year. I was going to go with full carbon but the caad10 has me interested. Could you guys give me an idea of what the weight will be?


----------



## Dan Gerous

I heard 200gr less than the CAAD 9... around 1050gr for the frame... probably in size 56... It's not as light as the top super light carbon bikes, but it's lighter than many carbon bikes...


----------



## kane

yea I read 200g less, so what ballpark numbers are we talking about for total bike weight. What do the caad 9's weigh in at?


----------



## junior varsity

Depends on what parts you put on it. The frame is like 1/6th of the total bike weight.


----------



## roscoe

likely 19-20 lbs for the cheap one, maybe 17 lbs for an expensive one

don't get too hung up on weight


----------



## skyliner1004

Whats the stock (actual) weight of the 2010 caad9 4 (Rival)?

It feels something like 17lbs flat, is it?

With some lighter wheels it'd easily be in the 16lb range.


----------



## jlandry

It's lighter now due to the absence of the "Handmade In the USA" sticker.


----------



## AceyMan

My 2010 CAAD 9 4 (Rival) 54cm, new, with Shimano 105 pedals, one alloy cage (no bottle) and no Cateye clamps or anything was like 18.3 Lbs. 

Method of weighing was differential on a decent home scale that resolves to 0.1 lbs.


----------



## pedalingsquares

My 2010 Caad9 with Sram Red and Easton EC90 carbon clinchers built out at 16.1 lbs. Not bad for a alloy frame. earlier had a 6 Series Trek with Di2 and that was 15.2 with Fulcrum 1's. The Cannondale is quite impressive:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## junior varsity

CAAD 10 1 56cm is 15.8lbs
CAAD 10 4 56cm is 17.3lbs


----------



## skyliner1004

junior varsity said:


> CAAD 10 1 56cm is 15.8lbs
> CAAD 10 4 56cm is 17.3lbs


where'd you read this?


----------



## 88 rex

junior varsity said:


> CAAD 10 1 56cm is 15.8lbs
> CAAD 10 4 56cm is 17.3lbs



Source?? Does the10-4 come with a SRAM Force crank still? I'm going to assume a big chunk of the weight is in the wheels?


----------



## kane

if 15.8 turns out to be the real weight, it would move to the head of my list.


----------



## rlane4osu

My 52 CAAD10 Rival with Pedals and SRAM S30 wheelset is right at 17lbs. There is about a 250 gram difference between my wheels and stock wheels if that helps.


----------



## srh04

Actually weighed a 2011 CAAD10 1 56cm (black anodized for what it's worth) on our shop scales: 7.3kg.


----------



## jinnjia

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_pvVBYlacTFI/TF3egwH2_9I/AAAAAAAAEPs/SqnOZP5W60Y/s1600/Pesi+ritagliato.jpg


----------



## mytorelli

I haven't seen any real weights of CAAD 10's on a scale, and I've been looking at a lot of forums. I have seen a lot of people talk about the claimed weight, which isn't always correct. I'd guess the painted 10's are 100-150 grams lighter than the 9, while the anodized one weighs more around 200 grams lighter.


----------



## AvantDale

This person is saying 15.01.

Nice build!
http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=78348


----------



## Fortordroad

2013 105 52cm with 105 pedals. a hair over 19 lbs.


----------



## D1PHAM

2012 CAAD 10 4 Rival 50 17.2 pounds w/o pedals. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## Nasty73Z

I have the anodized 10-1 with full sram red (force cassette), Zipp 101s, Speedplay stainless pedals, Fizik carbon Antares and two Arundel cages. Stock seatpost, bar, stem. 16 lbs on dot.


----------



## secteur pave

I used to have a CAAD10 which basically started as a SS HiMod Dura Ace, Long story short, frame was changed to a CAAD10, wheels were 1200g clinchers when she weighed in at 6.68kg with pedals, cages and computer. Was riden with mavics off the SS most of the time though. I now have a EVO team that weighs 5.98kg but strangly enough I miss the CAAD10


----------



## garbec

My 54cm 2012 CAAD10 3 Ultegra weighs in at 17.2lbs with Crome-Moly Speedplay Pedals and 2 water bottle cages.... I could easily shave 1/2 lb. with a lighter wheelset....


----------



## Mr_Clean

My size 48 CAAD 10-5 after some changes:

straight 105 groupset (including the cranks with BB30 adaptors)
3T doric pro stem/seatpost (no weight weenie carbon versions for me)
3T ergonova bars wrapped in fizik microtex tape
cheapest look keo plus pedals
selle san marco saddle (xsilite rails)
HED Ardennes SL wheelset
Vittoria Rubino training tires (wire beads!) and ordinary tubes
2 king cages (stainless steel)
cateye strada double wireless

All in at 17.5lbs - will switch to lighter tires (and tubes) after they wear out. I'm pretty content with the weight for now since I'm not a serious racer (read: I never win). Besides, each gram saved costs $$$.


----------



## jneilt

I am doing a build on a 58 CAAD3 that should come in around 15.5 ish (not spec, actual weight). Can't wait!


----------



## Golfster

From the Cannondale website:

At just 1150 grams*, the ultra-light CAAD10 has a magical blend of stiffness and smoothness that outperforms most elite carbon frames. High performance aluminum is back.


----------



## randyharris

In case anybody out there may find this of value, I just got my 2013 CAAD 10 Black Inc. Tips the scales at 7.50kg, 16.5375 pounds. That's totally stock with nothing changed, no pedals, no cages.

I'll drop close to half a pound on new wheels, but that's all I plan to do, other than maybe swap saddles if it's not comfy for me. Not a bad weight for a non-carbon bike with slightly heavier Ultegra Di2 grupo.


----------



## macca33

What is the frame size?


----------



## randyharris

It is a size 54


----------



## ductions

I've also just bought a CAAD10 Black Inc. Mine weighs in at around 18.5lbs (size 58). I had to put on an Ultegra chainset (to match my Stages PM) which has the additional weight of the WM BB30 adapter.

Also, I've got rid of the Ultegra wheelset as I'm using my hand-built wheelset instead, which are quite weighty.

With my race wheels it weighs around 16.2lbs. I still need to cut the steerer and put some narrower bars on it.

The frame is definitely lighter than my old Look 555's, but altogether the 'Dale feels heavier. I think the Ui2 adds a fair bit of weight over the Look's Dura Ace/Ultegra mix.

I haven't actually ridden it yet though so hopefully I'll love it despite the perceived weight disadvantage.


----------



## randyharris

ductions said:


> I've also just bought a CAAD10 Black Inc. Mine weighs in at around 18.5lbs (size 58). I had to put on an Ultegra chainset (to match my Stages PM) which has the additional weight of the WM BB30 adapter.
> 
> Also, I've got rid of the Ultegra wheelset as I'm using my hand-built wheelset instead, which are quite weighty.
> 
> With my race wheels it weighs around 16.2lbs. I still need to cut the steerer and put some narrower bars on it.
> 
> The frame is definitely lighter than my old Look 555's, but altogether the 'Dale feels heavier. I think the Ui2 adds a fair bit of weight over the Look's Dura Ace/Ultegra mix.
> 
> I haven't actually ridden it yet though so hopefully I'll love it despite the perceived weight disadvantage.


In what I could dig up online (grupos from 2011), taking that Ultegra Di2 weighs about 149 grams more than Dura Ace Di2, then:

Ultegra Di2 adds 1.30 pounds over SRAM RED
Ultegra Di2 adds 0.91 pounds over Dura Ace
Ultegra Di2 adds 0.18 pounds over Shimano Ultegra non-Di2

While not the lightest groupset available, this MTB SingleSpeeder wanted electronic shifting to help make it less of the task I feel it is today, no replacing cables or fine tuning rear derailleurs etc.. Time will tell if I made the right choice.

After 1 ride on the CAAD 10 so far, I'm very happy with how it rides. Even with the exact same wheels and tires from my old bike I feel a dramatic difference in the ride, for the better. Coming from several years of using SRAM DoubleTap it will take some time for me to adjust to the Shimano shifting, but the Di2 itself has worked great so far, love the fast shifts and auto-trimming for certain. I could care less if it weighs a little more than a non Di2 Ultegra equipped bike.


----------



## ziscwg

ductions said:


> I've also just bought a CAAD10 Black Inc. Mine weighs in at around 18.5lbs (size 58). I had to put on an Ultegra chainset (to match my Stages PM) which has the additional weight of the WM BB30 adapter.
> 
> Also, I've got rid of the Ultegra wheelset as I'm using my hand-built wheelset instead, which are quite weighty.
> 
> With my race wheels it weighs around 16.2lbs. I still need to cut the steerer and *put some narrower bars on it.*
> 
> The frame is definitely lighter than my old Look 555's, but altogether the 'Dale feels heavier. I think the Ui2 adds a fair bit of weight over the Look's Dura Ace/Ultegra mix.
> 
> I haven't actually ridden it yet though so hopefully I'll love it despite the perceived weight disadvantage.


I'm not usually a Thomson fanboy, but I put the KFC One bars on my CAAd10 recently. The are stiff, but still ride really really well. I was surprised. They were "stiffer" feeling than the FSA K-wing I had on there and ride better. I've had on Easton EC70, FSA Wing (Al), the FSA K-Wing (carbon) the bike. At 192 gr for the 42 version, it's the best bar I have had on there. It's only $230-250 too.


----------



## vette

garbec said:


> My 54cm 2012 CAAD10 3 Ultegra weighs in at 17.2lbs with Crome-Moly Speedplay Pedals and 2 water bottle cages.... I could easily shave 1/2 lb. with a lighter wheelset....


I have a 54 as well with 7900,Caad crank & 1700 gr.rims,weighed all 7 of my bikes yesterday ,the Caad is at 17.19 lbs.with 105 pedals,2 cages etc.


----------



## randyharris

So I've got several hundred miles on the '13 CAAD 10 Black Inc, with Neuvation RK400 wheels and I just love it. I definitely made the right choice with the bike itself which rides fantastic, and with the Di2 grupo, I'll never go mechanical again. (Going to stick with SS on the MTB though.  )

Final weight came in at 7.99kg, 17.62 pounds in 'ready to ride' weight. Which includes:

Speedplay Frog pedals
(2) King Cage Iris water bottle cages
RadBot 1000 rear blinkie
SRAM GPS mount
Saddlebag: Tube, Patch Kit, King Cage Ti levers, $20
Lezyne Road Drive HP Pump
Neuvation RK400 wheels shod with Michelin Pro 4 Comp tires

Me happy.


----------



## gus68

> I definitely made the right choice with the bike itself which rides fantastic


As a ride per dollar function, its unsurpassed.


----------

